# desk top freezes up



## buck_1one (Nov 26, 2004)

So I have a problem with my desktop putter. It freezes up for no apparent reason. It is a HP pavilion a819n. I thought it may have been a software problem, but a complete reformat of the hard drive and all updates did not solve the problem. This would have also solved any issues if I had a virus or something. Then I thought it may be an overheating problem. I ran all fans at full speed and kept an eye on all the temps. That was not the problem either. I have had it freeze up within a few seconds of turning it on and other times it will take hours and hours to freeze up.

It does not shut down, reboot itself, or blue screen. It just freezes up. I'm not sure where to go from here. I've gotten to the point that I am not using it and am on my crappy laptop (crappy being a relative term, crappy compared to my desk top when it works right). 

So any bigger puter geeks them myself have any ideas??


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

Any errors in the system or application event logs? The random freezing could be the result of a device driver.

I would also suspect hardware and it does sound like the CPU is running hot as complete and random lockups are a sure sign of CPU overheating.

What happens when you leave the computer case open for a few hours, does this pc still freeze? 

Another thought is that a bad stick of RAM could be the cause. Download memtest for windows and see if it reports any issues.


----------



## buck_1one (Nov 26, 2004)

CPU is running between 110 and 125 on average. Sometimes less sometimes more. Also I don't see how the CPU could over heat in less than a minute in some cases. Don't know how to get error event logs.

I just changed out my GPU to see if that made a difference, nope!


----------



## buck_1one (Nov 26, 2004)

To answer a question I missed. I don't need to open the case and leave it for a few hours. I have to force shutdown, restart the computer and everything works fine until it decides to freeze up again. Even after restarting the computer, it could be a few min or hours before it does it again.

I ran your memory test. It's been about an hour and a half and "0 errors"


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

buck_1one said:


> CPU is running between 110 and 125 on average. Sometimes less sometimes more. Also I don't see how the CPU could over heat in less than a minute in some cases. Don't know how to get error event logs.
> 
> I just changed out my GPU to see if that made a difference, nope!


For the event logs. Click on Start>>Run and type in eventvwr then click on OK.

In the event log window, there are 2 pertinent logs, application and system. Check both of these logs for any red Stop messages then copy and paste them here.


----------



## buck_1one (Nov 26, 2004)

*Ok I have two error logs. This one is listed everyday I'm on the computer. Literally more times than I want to count.*

Details 
Product: Windows Operating System 
ID: 1002 
Source: Dhcp 
Version: 5.2 
Symbolic Name: EVENT_NACK_LEASE 
Message: The IP address lease %1 for the Network Card with network address %2 has been denied by the DHCP server %3 (The DHCP Server sent a DHCPNACK message). 

Explanation 
The DHCP Server service did not extend the lease on your computer's IP address, so your computer temporarily lost its connection with the network.

This could be caused by a scope change. For example, when a roaming laptop moves from one network to another, its IP address lease might need renewal. When the DHCP Client service tries to renew the address, that request might go to a different server that will not extend the lease either because it does not know about this address lease or because it has already issued the address lease to another client.

This also happens when two DHCP servers are configured to give out addresses in the same IP address range.


User Action 
No user action is required. The DHCP Client service will continue trying to obtain a working IP address until it succeeds, and DHCP establishes the network connection on its own.



Version: 5.0 
Symbolic Name: EVENT_NACK_LEASE 
Message: The IP address lease %1 for the Network Card with network address %2 has been denied by the DHCP server %3 (The DHCP Server sent a DHCPNACK message). 

Explanation 
The DHCP Server service did not extend the lease on your computer's IP address, so your computer temporarily lost its connection with the network.

This could be caused by a scope change. For example, when a roaming laptop moves from one network to another, its IP address lease might need renewal. When the DHCP Client service tries to renew the address, that request might go to a different server that will not extend the lease either because it does not know about this address lease or because it has already issued the address lease to another client.

This also happens when two DHCP servers are configured to give out addresses in the same IP address range.


User Action 
No user action is required. The DHCP Client service will continue trying to obtain a working IP address until it succeeds, and DHCP establishes the network connection on its own.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*This is the other one. It only shows up one time.*



Details 
Product: Windows Operating System 
ID: 1003 
Source: System Error 
Version: 5.2 
Symbolic Name: ER_KRNLCRASH_LOG 
Message: Error code %1, parameter1 %2, parameter2 %3, parameter3 %4, parameter4 %5. 

Explanation 
A blue screen (Stop error) was reported. The message contains details about the error. A matching event with Event ID 1001 might also appear in the event log. This matching event displays information about the specific error that occurred.


User Action 
No user action is required.

*And here is the matching event id 1001*



Details 
Product: Windows Operating System 
ID: 1001 
Source: Save Dump 
Version: 5.2 
Symbolic Name: EVENT_BUGCHECK_SAVED 
Message: The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: %1. A dump was saved in: %2. 

Explanation 
The computer has restarted from a bugcheck. The event log contains details about the cause of the bugcheck.


User Action 
If an error report was generated for this error, you might be able to obtain more information about the error by sending the report to Microsoft for analysis.

What to expect

Microsoft actively analyzes all error reports and prioritizes them based on the number of customers affected by the error signature contained in the report. When a report is submitted, Microsoft will try to determine the cause of the error, categorize it according to the type of issue encountered, and send you relevant information when such information is available. However, because error reports do not always contain enough information to positively identify the source of the issue, Microsoft may might need to collect a number of similar reports from other customers before a pattern is discovered. Although Microsoft might not be able to provide a solution for your particular error at this time, all information submitted is used to further improve the quality and reliability of our products.



*Some how I don't see any of that being helpful, but I do thank you for the help you are giving me.*


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

The DHCP_NACK thing isn't a big deal; it just means your computer didn't get an IP address in the time period it wanted.

HOWEVER, the other error - a blue screen, and the accompanying save dump - most DEFINITELY helps. It's telling us that at some time an error occurred that was of sufficient magnitude to cause a 'stop error' (blue screen of death).

Two things would help. One, if there are accompanying letters/numbers after that first stop error (such as 0x00000c7 or something). Two, it looks like the computer created a dump file. It should be in C:\Windows\minidump, I believe. If you can find that, then myself or Kari or others might be able to use Windbg to debug the file to find out specifically what's causing the crash.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

What OS are you using? How much memory? What processor?

Did you clean fans and heatsink?

Maybe power supply is overheating...is it's fan clean?

Also, you may be trying to run software that is not compatable with your OS.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Memtest - create a bootable memtest CD. Boot your system from this CD and it will do a complete memory test. Let it run through at least 2 complete cycles.

Drive-Fitness-Test - create a bootable DFT CD. Boot your system from this CD and do both a quick and extended drive test.

Both of these tools are free and available on the net.

I'm guessing your machine is about 5 years old - so something like a failing hard drive or power supply is not out of the question.


----------



## buck_1one (Nov 26, 2004)

I found the dump file, but it said unable to read and wanted to know what program created it. I tried picking some at random but all I got was gibberish. 

This is the only thing I found with numbers. Don't know if this is what you are looking for.
Error code 1000000a, parameter1 00000000, parameter2 00000002, parameter3 00000001, parameter4 80522704.

As to some of the other questions"
XP SP3
2 GB ram
2.8 GHz pentium 4
fans clean and work, heatsink clean also
PSU looks clean, can't say what it looks like inside


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

Buck:

Based on the bug check parameters, you are are looking definitely at a hardware related problem. This is not to say that the hardware itself is faulty...but don't rule it out yet. Very often bad device or outdated device drivers are the underlying issue.

Did you recently install a any new hardware or update any drivers? If so list them here.

I have also sent you a PM with an email address so that you can send me one of the minidump files.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Kari - I'm glad you're looking @ it - simply put, between my work and my Army Reserve unit calling me @ all hours of the day and night (not to mention doing techie stuff here) I'm beat this weekend.  `


----------



## buck_1one (Nov 26, 2004)

Ok I have a couple of questions this time.

1. Why is there only this one system error listed on 10/1/2010, when the computer has froze up dozens and dozens of times before this one date?

2. The term "blue screen" has come up several times. I have never, never, seen a blue screen. I thought I understood this term, maybe I'm wrong in my understanding.


----------



## buck_1one (Nov 26, 2004)

I have updated info for you guys.

This morning the computer froze up...again. After I forced shutdown and reboot, I checked the log. I have two events listed at the time this happened.

The first one more or less says that I turned off the computer.
The second more or less says I turned the computer on.

The only other postings listed for the three hours I had the computer on was I turned on the computer and this started, that started, started, started, started etc. After boot up was complete no postings until it froze up and showed I turned off the computer.

That was it. No warnings, no errors, no nothings. Log shows I turned on the computer a bunch of stuff started during boot up and I turned off the computer.

edited to add:

It just did it again, and I have the same info in the log. I turned on the computer, started. After boot up no posting to log until it shows I turned off the computer.


----------



## buck_1one (Nov 26, 2004)

Kari said:


> I have also sent you a PM with an email address so that you can send me one of the minidump files.


Kari,

Email sent with minidump files attached. Four files if I remember correctly. I hope it worked never emailed a file like that.

Thanks again.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

How much RAM do you have in this and is there any pattern to what you are doing when it happens? (ie always on the ionternet, always in one program, etc
If you do a CTL-Alt-Del does anything happen and can you get the task manager to open?


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Buck - to answer your question, just because your computer freezes up does not necessarily mean that the error was of sufficient severity that the system did a 'crash dump' and reported it to the Event Log.


----------



## buck_1one (Nov 26, 2004)

Kung said:


> Buck - to answer your question, just because your computer freezes up does not necessarily mean that the error was of sufficient severity that the system did a 'crash dump' and reported it to the Event Log.


Bummer, guess that is going to make it harder to figure out what is going on.

There is no pattern to when or why it freezes up. No time period, no program, no anything. I have no use of the keyboard, mouse, or any of the USB ports, so the ctl/alt/del does nothing. I think I stated this above but it has 2GB of RAM.

Hope I've got everyone's questions answered.

If I didn't hate my laptop so much I would just get rid of the desktop. I'm hoping to start to gather parts to build a new computer in the next couple of months. That will depend on the one big problem I have....money...never seem to have enough.:hysterical:ound:


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

buck_1one said:


> Bummer, guess that is going to make it harder to figure out what is going on.
> 
> There is no pattern to when or why it freezes up. No time period, no program, no anything. I have no use of the keyboard, mouse, or any of the USB ports, so the ctl/alt/del does nothing. I think I stated this above but it has 2GB of RAM.
> 
> ...


May I jump in here with you?
I've been reading this thread. I have a T22 Thinkpad that does the same thing. I wiped the drive. Did a drive test and memory test and the thing ran non stop for 5 days. Took that long for the one test. 

Then I reinstalled the system and it ran for 3 days. Then I put programs on it and it ran for over a week and then just quit. Locks up solid.

It hard reboots every time right away. I was going to put a new fan and hard drive in till I got here.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

buck_1one said:


> Kari,
> 
> Email sent with minidump files attached. Four files if I remember correctly. I hope it worked never emailed a file like that.
> 
> Thanks again.


Received the dump files and and after examining them it looks like Windows is blue screening due to a motherboard chipset driver dll that may be out of date or the incorrect file.

List the type of brand and model of the pc here along with the version of Windows you are running. Click on Start>>Run then type in Winver then press enter or click on OK. When the Winver window opens, look for the installed OS. It may show as Windows XP Home or Pro. It may also say Vista or Windows 7. Also look for a Service Pack # such as 1, 2, 3 then post that info here.


You wondering what a BSOD is, This is what your pc is showing (only one of the actual 3). Imagine all the below in white lettering on a nice dark blue background...that is a BSOD (Blue Screen of Death)

_A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage
to your computer.

The problem seems to be caused by the following file: ntoskrnl.exe

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen,
restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow
these steps:

Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed.
If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer
for any Windows updates you might need.

If problems continue, disable or remove any newly installed hardware
or software. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing.
If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart
your computer, press F8 to select Advanced Startup Options, and then
select Safe Mode._


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Yikes...not a huge fan of that BSOD, because I've seen it occur from several different problems, ranging from an antivirus program gone screwy, to RAM, to a problem with the motherboard itself, to a chipset driver (as you said) and other such things. It's like Windows saying "Ok, this could be anything."


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

Kung:

The other minidump BSOD messages were more definitive on the chipset and I should of posted one of those messages...Next time I boot back into Windows, (I run Linux or BSD 95% of the time) I'll load up the minidump again and post the message.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I sort of figured they were; I simply didn't add it to the message. I was too busy laughing @ The Big Bang Theory. 

(BTW - am in Ubuntu myself just now. And that reminds me...I'll have to post a sound-related Ubuntu thread.)


----------



## buck_1one (Nov 26, 2004)

Here is a link to newegg. It lists all the info you may want to know about my PC when it was new. I thought this would be faster then me trying to type everything.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883107015&PageStyle=lite

The "about Windows" page says the following:


> Microsoft
> Windows XP
> Home Edition
> 
> ...



I hope this gives you all the info you are asking for. If not I'll try and get it for you.

Again, I thank you all very much for your time and effort in helping me.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

Buck:

Try this:

Open IE and go to Windows Updates (location varies upon IE version), look for the Tools>>>Windows Update option. At the Windows Update website, ensure you choose "Custom" updates and follow any prompts. On the left side, there may be hardware updates. If there are hardware driver updates, note if any are for the motherboard chipset and install these and all others that are listed.

If this does not work, this link to HP's website has the chipset drivers for your pc model. Download and run the install and follow any prompts that are displayed.

*The fine print:*
Please note that installing any drivers may have adverse effects on the pc including system instability and also the very real possibility of the pc not rebooting after the new drivers are installed. There are far too many variables beyond my control in a forum setting such as this to state categorically if this will help or hinder the existing issue. Proceed at your own risk...


----------



## buck_1one (Nov 26, 2004)

Kari said:


> *The fine print:*
> Please note that installing any drivers may have adverse effects on the pc including system instability and also the very real possibility of the pc not rebooting after the new drivers are installed. There are far too many variables beyond my control in a forum setting such as this to state categorically if this will help or hinder the existing issue. Proceed at your own risk...


My MS updates are, well up to date. LOL There were no updates listed other then a net update.

The above quote seems to not sound good. Is this the only choice I have at this time? If I do it and it will not boot, does that mean that I now have a very large paper weight, or can I still use the F10 key and reformat the hard drive to the state it was when new?


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

buck_1one said:


> My MS updates are, well up to date. LOL There were no updates listed other then a net update.
> 
> The above quote seems to not sound good. Is this the only choice I have at this time? If I do it and it will not boot, does that mean that I now have a very large paper weight, or can I still use the F10 key and reformat the hard drive to the state it was when new?


Didn't mean to scare you n that manner...Anytime device drivers such as for chipsets are installed/updated, there is always a chance of something going south....on the other hand it may very well fix the problem. 

Very worst case scenario, the pc does NOT become a paperweight, rather the pc will not boot normally, however you maybe able to boot into safe mode and remove the driver. If not, a re-install will be in order.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

If you have the original software that came with the computer, there may be a cd with software, drivers, etc. that need to be installed for the computer to work properly.


----------

